# Sambo vs Bjj



## Hanzou (Sep 25, 2016)

Two masters in a sparring session. Pretty cool seeing these two grappling styles, and their approaches.










The submissions were fun too.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice. Interesting how even without looking at the uniforms it was abundantly  clear which one did Sambo and which one did BJJ.


----------



## kuniggety (Sep 26, 2016)

The sambo guy did a really good job fighting inside the closed guard. While the BJJ guy finally got a tap at the end, the Sambo guy kept avoiding all of his attacks and even got in that one choke. It was fun to watch.


----------



## Buka (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes, good watch. Never actually met a Sambo guy, wish I had.


----------

